# verbos português Brasileiro online



## Panameño-

Eu preciso "link" de um bom conjugador de verbos português Brasileiro online com _conjugação_ da 2ª pessoa Você.

Obrigado


----------



## MOC

Panameño, não existe uma conjugação diferente para você. Use simplesmente a da 3ª pessoa do singular.

E também não precisa de uma conjugação especial do português do Brasil.   O "você" no Brasil é conjugado da mesma forma que o "você" em Portugal.


----------



## Tomby

Para além da resposta do MOC clique este link, mas isso de "_de um bom conjugador de verbos português Brasileiro online com conjugação da 2ª pessoa Você_" eu diria que não existe". Acho que "você" se conjuga com a terceira pessoa do singular.
TT.


----------



## Hotu Matua

Do mesmo jeito que "você" é a segunda pessoa em singular no Brasil, "a gente" atua como a primeira pessoa do plural, conjugando-se como a terceira pessoa do singular.

"Nos precisamos falar disso" = "A gente precisa falar disso"


----------



## Tomby

VOCÊ: forma tónica do pron. de 2ª p. do sing. que desempenha a função quer de sujeito quer de complemento e é empregue *com o verbo na terceira pessoa*. (Priberam)
TT.
Em tempo: "_No hay que buscar los tres pies al gato_" (Porvérbio popular espanhol).


----------



## Outsider

Quanto a conjugadores de verbos, encontra mais uns aqui.


----------



## Panameño-

*Obrigado*


----------



## Vanda

Panameño e outros: quase tudo o que é mais procurado, necessário e útil na aprendizagem do português (no caso), vocês podem encontrar nos recursos que ficam acima na página do fórum português, onde vivo acrescentando_ sites_ úteis a cada dia e onde ninguém se lembra de olhar!


----------



## Panameño-

Bueno, yo he estado revisando la seccion de recursos que hay aqui, Gracias a ti, Vanda.  Yo llegue a pensar que talvez Portugues de Portugal y Portugues de Brasil contenian las mismas diferencias que el Español de España y el Español de America.  Yo remplazaba "Tu" por "você"  y pense que eso seria logico.  Ahora me encuentro aqui que tengo que usar la tercera persona singular.  No encontre nada que me indicara eso tan basico como es.  Unas veces es mas facil preguntar  ;-)


----------



## Vanda

Sinta-se à vontade para perguntar quantas vezes for necessário.  É que gosto de lembrar ao pessoal que tem sempre novos recursos; coisas interessantes disponíveis e ninguém se lembra de dar uma olhadinha.


----------



## Outsider

Panameño- said:


> Yo remplazaba "Tu" por "você"  y pense que eso seria logico.  Ahora me encuentro aqui que tengo que usar la tercera persona singular.  No encontre nada que me indicara eso tan basico como es.


¡Pero sí que es como en español: _usted_ --> verbos en tercera persona!


----------



## maisumnomundo

Olá, sou brasileira, também estou procurando um site de conjugação do português - Brasil, mas é difícil achá-los... lembrando que a conjugação dos verbos do português/Portugal NÃO é igual à do português-BR... alguñs verbos, especialmente os irregulares e os defectivos mudam... por exemplo, o verbo "requerer",

achei! conjugador.com.br


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

maisumnomundo said:


> Olá, sou brasileira, também estou procurando um site de conjugação do português - Brasil, mas é difícil achá-los... lembrando que a conjugação dos verbos do português/Portugal NÃO é igual à do português-BR... alguñs verbos, especialmente os irregulares e os defectivos mudam... por exemplo, o verbo "requerer",
> 
> achei! conjugador.com.br


Desculpem-me, mas agora fiquei curioso. Como os portugueses conjugam o verbo requerer ? 
Visitei o sítio que maisumnomundo forneceu e as conjugações me pareceram "normais".


----------



## maisumnomundo

Ricardo,

Em Portugal, o verbo requerer sempre é igual ao verbo " querer", ex: se eu requisesse, mas no Brasil ele muda para " se eu requeresse".Também muda no pretérito-mais-que-perfeito e no Futuro Subjuntivo


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

maisumnomundo said:


> Ricardo,
> 
> Em Portugal, o verbo requerer sempre é igual ao verbo " querer", ex: se eu requisesse, mas no Brasil ele muda para " se eu requeresse".Também muda no pretérito-mais-que-perfeito e no Futuro Subjuntivo



Jamais poderia ter imaginado. Obrigado pela novidade !


----------



## Alentugano

maisumnomundo said:


> Ricardo,
> 
> Em Portugal, o verbo requerer sempre é igual ao verbo " querer", ex: se eu requisesse, mas no Brasil ele muda para " se eu requeresse".Também muda no pretérito-mais-que-perfeito e no Futuro Subjuntivo



Olá maisumnomundo,
permita-me discordar. Existe, de facto, uma diferença de conjugação nos dois países mas não é essa que você refere. Por favor, dê uma olhada no link abaixo, que mostra as conjugações em português europeu:

http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/conjugar_resultados.aspx

Veja também aqui: http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=3707

Como há de verificar, a única diferença está na segunda pessoa do singular (tu) do Imperativo, que em Portugal é *requer *e no Brasil* requere.

*Cumprimentos lusitanos*.
*


----------



## maisumnomundo

estranho, pois vi em outros sites a forma da qual eu falei.. ( inclusive estava me baseando neles e acabei errando) vai ver não eram confiáveis.. 
de qualquer forma obrigada!

Também vi outras diferenças no verbo " premiar" nos presentes do indicativo e subjuntivo.. abraços


----------



## Espinharas

Panameño,
no que você diz há dois aspectos interessantes:
a) "você", de fato, é a segunda pessoa do discurso; é a pessoa com quem eu falo;
b) é conjugado como terceira pessoa gramatical, como ele.
É igual ao Usted espanhol.
Parece-me que era uma forma antiga de tratamento respeitoso: Vossa Mercê. Modificou-se em Vosmecê e, agora, você. Na linguagem falada, é muito comum escutar somente "cê": "Cê vai agora?" Mas, não é correto.
No Brasil, "você" não é uma forma de tratamento respeitoso. Ao contrário, é o mais coloquial e familiar de todos. Praticamente não usamos o tu. O tratamento respeitoso é feito com "o senhor", "a senhora", "a senhorita": "O senhor vai trabalhar agora?"
Abraço.


----------



## MOC

Espinharas said:


> No Brasil, "você" não é uma forma de tratamento respeitoso. Ao contrário, é o mais coloquial e familiar de todos. Praticamente não usamos o tu. O tratamento respeitoso é feito com "o senhor", "a senhora", "a senhorita": "O senhor vai trabalhar agora?"
> Abraço.


 
Na maioria do Brasil sim, mas há estados onde o "tu" é utilizado. Isto escrito por outros foreros brasileiros de outras regiões.


----------

